

There are many upcoming HTML 5 books for this summer, which one is best? - dawgr

On the amazon page I can see more than 4 for pre-order. One of them is by Mark Pilgrim. Is there any HTML 5 book yet that is considered a bible just like Dive Into Python or The C Programming Language? Which one do you recommend?<p>http://www.amazon.co.uk/s/ref=nb_sb_noss?url=search-alias%3Daps&#38;field-keywords=html+5&#38;x=0&#38;y=0<p>Thank you.
======
marcamillion
I have had my eye on HTML5 for Designers. I am no designer, but this book
looks interesting to read:

<http://books.alistapart.com/>

~~~
bdickason
I've ordered this but am quite annoyed at the long pre-order time. I think I
placed my order about a month ago and still have a bit of a wait :(

------
ilcesco
Mark Pilgrim's site <http://diveintohtml5.org/> is the best resource I've
found on the subject. Once you have an overview of all the new features, you
might just want to read some examples and start playing with them, at least
this is my approach (I'm not a big fan of programming books, can you tell?).

~~~
amk
This is probably the best reference for those who want to learn what is new in
HTML5 if they already know HTML. It is not just a quick start guide. It is a
very good read and explains stuff very well.

